# Fattie Cook Time



## yankeejoe061472 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm going to make a fattie tomorrow in my MES 30". What temp do I want to cook to on this fattie? It will be ground chicken/turkey with a buffalo style sauce and innards. I took tomorrow off to start a long weekend of smoking!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 2, 2011)

160 degrees internal temp. Put the probe in the very middle in the filling.


----------



## yankeejoe061472 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Al. I'm also curious at what temp should I smoke this fattie and about how long does it take to smoke? Ball park figures are fine, I just want to have this baby ready for dinner tonight. Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 2, 2011)

At 225 it will probably take 2 to 2 1/2 hours.

I usually smoke them until the bacon looks crispy then check the IT with a probe.

They are very forgiving & if the bacon is crispy the fattie is probably done.

You really can't overcook them, just make sure the inside is up to temp to be safe.


----------



## yankeejoe061472 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Al!


----------



## dave from mesa (Sep 4, 2011)

+1 to SmokinAl

I cook mine till the bacon is crispy. Inside has always been done. I did mine today at 230 for 2 1/2 hrs. Just too lazy to set the temp to 225.


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

At 225 it will probably take 2 to 2 1/2 hours.in side temp 160


----------

